# New Orleans to Indianapolis



## Fan_Trains (Aug 24, 2010)

today is tuesday august 24, 2010, me and my stepfather just got into indianapolis last night on a thruway bus.

we left Biloxi ms last sunday morning on a greyhound bus at 6:00 am right on time and we got into New Orleans LA right on time. we had woman bus driver, and she was excellent. we got our tickets. and then had to wait for our train. I had lunch at a subway restaurant at the station. I had BLT subway and a coke. then I went back to the amtrak waiting area and wait for our train. i turn on my scanner so i can hear what is going on. i heard from the clara street tower is that they were asking permission to work train 58. I looked out the door, and I saw that they were backing up train 58. so we had to line up to baord our train, then we went to board our train, and we were greeted by our coach attendant. we went to our coach seats. the train is made up of p42 engine, crew dorm, sleeper, crosscafe car, sightseerlounge car, which is my favorite car, and is back, and 3 coaches. we departed new orleans on time, i took out my scanner, and my headphones and listened to the trains progress. went to the sightseer loung car. and do some sightseeing. we stopped in hammond La. then we departed on time. i looked at the secenery, and it is nice. we crossed into missisippi. we departed McComb MS on time. I went to the cafe section to get a pepsi. then I went to the upper level of the sightseer Loung car. I was really glad to see it back so I wouldnt had to spend in coach going all the to chicago like I did the last time. We departed Bookhaven on time. I was looking at the sights.

we departed hazlehurst on time. and we kept right on going. we came into jackson which is a smoke stop. I got out and strech my legs. and then I got back on. we departed from jackson on time, went to the ccc car to have dinner. for I had a angus burger which is good, a pickle stick, Potatoe chips. and a sierra mist. and for desert. I a had a mississippi mud pie. which is good. I tried pay it with my travelcard which I got from Keesler Federal credit Union. but they want is that they want to see my name on the front. which is a bummer. so I had to pay in cash. then I went back to the sightseer loung car. and do some more sight seeing. we left yazoo city MS on time. then we continued on, we stopped in greenwood ms for a smoke stop. I step off the train briefly to stretch my legs. then we departed greenwood MS on time.

we continued on and it was getting dark. we reached memphis on time. so I step off the train to stretch my legs. then I got back on. we departed memphis on time, suddenly we stopped, then the power went out. I heard on the scanner that the electrical cable was dragging, so they had to reconnect it. I saw some of the cars were turning around on thde bridge. the power was back on and we got under way again. I went back to the coach and got my Portable dvd player took it back with me to the sightseerloung car. I saw in the sightseerloung car that it had Electrical outlets every where so I got one, plug it in. and watched my movie. I watched the silver streak which is a comedy movie. then I went back to coach. and got some sleep after Newbern TN i slept throughth the stops of fulton KY, Carbondale IL, Centralia IL, Effingham IL, MattoonIL, Champaign IL. I finally woke for good when we arrived at Kankakee IL. we departed Kankakee on time. I went to the ccc car to have breafast. I had cereal, coffe, orange juice, and muffin. after breakfast, I went back to coach and we arrived to homewood IL. we departed Homewood IL on time. soon the attendant came and took our pillows. and we arrived to chicago on time. we went to the waiting room so we can wait for thruway Bus to indianapolis IN. we had to spend eight hours.wainting. I went to Mcdonalds which is upstairs at the food court. I had a big and tasty burger. fries, a chocolate shake, and a coke. then I went back to the waiting room. we left Chicago about 20 minutes late on a thruway bus and we arrived to indianapolis IN on time. and we got to our hotel. I will have more on That on Part 2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed the ride on the chicken-bone express! This is the first Ive heard about outlets being everywhere in the sightseer lounges, Ive not seen one yet, is this a rehabed lounge? Also I;m curious why you rode the bus when you could have taken the Cardinal or the Hoosier?


----------



## hello (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting report ... thank you!


----------



## Fan_Trains (Aug 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ride on the chicken-bone express! This is the first Ive heard about outlets being everywhere in the sightseer lounges, Ive not seen one yet, is this a rehabed lounge? Also I;m curious why you rode the bus when you could have taken the Cardinal or the Hoosier?


No. the sightseer Lounge was retrofitted with Electrical Outlets.

well the reason was this. Me and My Stepfather wanted to take the Hoosier State to Indianapolis. But the the Hoosier State gets into Indianapolis at 10:50 pm. By the time we get here, it will be too Late. so we had to board the thruway Bus, which leaves chicago at 3:05 pm. and get to Indianapolis at 9:05 pm. it will be this way that we will arrive early at the latest so we can check in to our hotel on time. right after 9:00 pm. But we will ride the Hoosier State Back to Chicago IL, on Sunday. One Way Back.


----------



## Fan_Trains (Aug 29, 2010)

Part 2

Me and my stepfather had boarded the train 851, Hoosier State From Indianapolis IN to Chicago IL after our stay indianapolis in. the purpose of the trip was that my stepfather attend the VFW convention in Indianapolis.

we got at our hotel at 4:00 am. we checked out and we took a cab to the Greyhound amtrak station. our boarding call was made and we boarded the train. the trains consents was 3 locomotives which 2 were p42 locomotives and 1 p40 locomotive, 4 deadhead superliner cars, 1 buffer car, and 4 horizonliner coaches. we boarded our coach, and what i saw in the restrooms was they now have handdryer that after you wash your hands you dry them under the hand dyrer. we pulled out of the station right on time and i have to catch up on my sleep. I slept thru the stops of crawfordsville, lafeyette, and renesleer. i finally woke for good after I had catch up on my sleep. we stopped in dyer, IN we arrived into chicago on time, we detrained, and we checked into the metropolitan lounge so we can board the the city of New Orleans for New Orleans LA.

I will have more on Part 3.


----------



## Fan_Trains (Aug 31, 2010)

Part 3

My stepfather and I Left Chicago on the train 59 the City of New Orleans. My stepfather had sleeper and I was going to get coach, but they put me in sleeper, so I had sleeper. we was in standard bedroom 6. we got settle in we left chicago on time. wo stopped in homewood, we left homewood on time, we went to the ccc, and had dinner. I had the roast chicken crisp, and it was good. had mashed potatoes with gravy, string peas, and a mississippi mud cheese cake.

aftewr lunch I went to the sightseer loung car and do some sightseeing. I brought my own portable dvd player and watched my own movie. I wacthed march of the penguins. left kankakee on time. we departed matton on time. we departed effingham on time. I was so tired that I went to bed in the sleeper. I slept thru the stops of centralia, carbondale, fulton ky, newbern tn, Finally i woke up for when we got in to memphis tn. I got dressed and went to the ccc for brekfast. we left memphis on time. for breakfast, i the continental breakfast, biscuit yougert, coffee orange juice, and a grapefruit. after breakfast, i went to the sightseer car. we departed from greenwood on time. i continued to watched the sights. we departed from yazoo city on time. we departed from jackson on time I went to the cross cafe for lunch. for lunch, I had the angus burger, potatoe chips, for dessert a chocalte ice cream. we skipped hazlehurst we kept on going. we departed brookhaven on time. we slowed down and I heard on the scanner that we are encountering red signals. we departed from hammond LA on time we left at a restricted speed we stopped at north manchac bridge. the bridge was up. we waited till the bridge was down. the bridge was down, and we resumed our journey. since we were so late that we had to make a straight in approached. to the terminal. we arrived into new orleans late. we took the greyhound bus back to biloxi.

I very much enjoyed the train trip so much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

:hi: Glad you enjoyed your trip, what about your travel companion?


----------

